

Slaying BEAST: Mitigating the latest SSL/TLS Vulnerability - rednaught
http://www.phonefactor.com/blog/slaying-beast-mitigating-the-latest-ssltls-vulnerability.php

======
rednaught
Any other feedback from folks on the usage of RC4 in lieu of a CBC like AES?

